# Hecho y derecho



## joserafa_95

Hola, si alguien sabe cómo se dice "hecho y derecho" en italiano, por favor digáme. Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Hola Joserafa,

Las locuciones adjetivales son eso, locuciones, difícil encontrar una correspondencia precisa. En todo caso podrías usar (para cosas generalmente) la expresión muy usada: _bello e fatto _(_bene_)_.   


_PS. la próxima vez es importante que propongas primero una versión posible. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## joserafa_95

Gracias! Ok, lo haré para la próxima. Es la primera vez que publico algo, de hecho.


----------



## Neuromante

Piensa que siempre es necesario poner el contexto exacto, que no significa "la frase de delante y la de detrás" sino la información qué pueda ayudar a resolver la duda.
En tu caso, por ejemplo: La propuesta de Geviert es correctísima, pero en la frase "El niño ha crecido mucho, ya es un hombre *hecho y derecho*" no serviría. Él ya te indicó que su propuesta serviría sobre todo con cosas, yo sólo enfatizo la importancia del contexto


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _uomo fatto e compiuto_.


----------



## joserafa_95

De hecho, se trata de una lengua. La frase dice: ¿Debería el spanglish ser considero una lengua hecha y derecha?  Es por eso que no estoy seguro de cuál sea la mejor opción.


----------



## Geviert

joserafa_95 said:


> De hecho, se trata de una lengua. La frase dice: ¿Debería el spanglish ser considero una lengua hecha y derecha?  Es por eso que no estoy seguro de cuál sea la mejor opción.



Bueno, en este caso, el contexto influye, como bien nos recuerda nuestro Neuro. En el caso de personas (como sugiere Oscar), _bello e (ben) fatto_ también podría usarse, siempre en el sentido de alguien que es bello y perfecto formalmente, en proporción (la antigua kalokagathia griega, el ser bello y bueno). Cuando se refiere a personas, diría que la expresión tiene ahora un uso principalmente coloquial (muchas veces indirecto, lascivo), a pesar que su origen (y uso) legítimo sea literario (Boccaccio ya lo usaba en su  Decameron).  

 Veamos directamente la prueba concreta: _Dovrebbe esssere considerato lo spanglish una lingua *bella e fatta*? _no suena mal, pero me parece adecuada para un contexto (muy) coloquial, puesto que se está considerando la lengua como una cosa (si se prefieren los sociologismos, como un "producto cultural"). Yo diría: _dovrebbe esssere considerato lo spanglish una lingua bella e compiuta/bella e perfetta?  _


----------



## Larroja

Oppure: ... una lingua fatta e finita?


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> Oppure: ... una lingua fatta e finita?



Sarebbe certamente più preciso letteralmente, ma non saprei se l'espressione "fatta (-o) e finita (-o)" può essere considerata una locuzione aggettivale (come nel caso di _hecho y derecho_) oppure una traduzione letterale. Magari _fatta e finita bene_, altrimenti qualcuno può capire "fatta e e non più parlata, conclusa", nel senso di una lingua morta (che poi lo spanglish sia una lingua o meno, è già un'altra domanda ).


----------



## Neuromante

¿Fatta e compiuta?


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi "*bell'e* fatta".


----------



## a malta

Buona sera!
In questo caso direi "una lingua vera e propria".
Ciao


----------



## Geviert

a malta said:


> Buona sera!
> In questo caso direi "una lingua vera e propria".
> Ciao


----------



## joserafa_95

Muchas gracias! Creo que utilizaré "...una lingua vera e propria" creo que tiene el sentido que debería tener de acuerdo con el texto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un altro modo di dire: "con tutti i crismi", nel senso di una lingua con delle regole fissate.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

a malta said:


> Buona sera!
> In questo caso direi "una lingua vera e propria".
> Ciao


Yo también.


----------

